# The Gift of Tongues



## JM (Jul 11, 2020)

“In the later dispensation of God toward the Hebrews, this diversity of their language from that of the rest of the world was like the addition of a natural fortification to that wall of separation by which nations were excluded from the privileges of the church. They were left destitute of that blessing which of all others was the greatest Israel had: the oracles of God (Romans 3:1, 2) which were committed to them in the covenant of promise (Ephesians 2:12), living in the darkest cloud of ignorance and idolatry, and so without hope and without God in the world. And this dismal effect of the present judge remained on them generally until the times of restitution and refreshing, even until the last days in which God would persuade Japheth and bring him into the tents of Shem. Then a door was opened for the breaking up of light to the Gentiles by the gift of tongues at Jerusalem by which the apostles and the prophets of the New Testament were enabled to preach the gospel to all nations in their own tongue. Thus the salvation of God in Zion became a light to the Gentiles whose darkness was originally brought on them by the confusion of tongues at Babel.” 

Coxe, Nehemiah. Covenant Theology: From Adam to Christ

Reactions: Like 1


----------

